# JDG110 vs G100



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I pulled this off of another site[lol] ----the JD G100 and GT225 history now?
Posted by mracer (My Page) on Sun, Mar 7, 04 at 23:37


I had to stop by Home Depot today and just happened onto the John Deere display. Well, well, it looks like the G100 has been replaced by a cheaper model, the G110. I tried my best to check it out and all I can say is, "that ain't no G100." It looks like an L130 with a 54" deck. I could not get to the back of the machine, so I was unable to determine which transmission it has, but I could tell that just about eveything important is completely different; frame, mower deck, wheels, and tires. It seems all that remains of the G100 is the engine. Latter, I checked the JD website and they still have the G100 listed, but no longer list the GT225. That's a real shame. 
P.S. Starting the third mowing season with the Scotts GT2554 (G100/Sabre 2554 triplet) no problems to report.


I saw one at HD and although I didn't look too closely at the rear end the machine does seem to have a different deck and a few odds and ends now as a G110 and as for the rest I don't think it is just a L120-130 with a bigger engine and a 54" deck -- I had previously not investigated any changes and just assumed it was a new lower price for a marketing ploy to sell more ------- have any of you looked in detail at the new G110? ---- bigl22


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've still yet to hear from anyone who has the G100. I'd be cuious as to how they hold up. Appear to be a pretty beefy machine.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

ok guys _ I looked at the new g110 today - up close and personal _- I even discussed it with th e garden tractor dept manager-- we looked at the specs and it STILL has the K66 tufftorq tranny found on the G100 everything is the same as a matter of fact EXCEPT for 2 items - the NEW 54c deck and the single front deck arm instead of the 2 on the G100 -- reason the deck arm was changed - they changed the deck and added 2 front anti scalping wjheels - one on each side of that arm - same frame too and wheels - the new L118 was there -- it is a 110 with the B&S 20 hp engine and 10 inch wide rear tires in place of the 8 inch rear tires - it also has the taller , wider seat from the 120 and 130 instead of te 110 shorty seat -- bigl22


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah but how did JD make the tractor $400.00 cheaper then the G-100 from last year. List price is $3800.00 and I haven't figured that out yet. Maybe using the new deck but $400.00 they had to cheapen it somewhere and I don't know. The L118 is interesting in the fact they have the slightly better rear end fromt the L-120 also in it, so they did a mix and match to make the new model. BTW orginally JD was going to use a manual PTO engagement on the L120 but went with the electric PTO engagement system from the L130. I noticed in my service manual my son bought me for fathers day last year it showed it being manual but it has a electric, so I went down to the JD dealer and talked to the service tech there and he confirmed my idea and I was to use the l130 wiring diagram.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

Maybe the G110 is cheaper because they overpriced the G100 and couldn't sell it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That extra deck hanger must be expensive and yes i also think it was over price last year. And like homergreg said they couldn't sell it at that price.
Jody


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Y'all stop talking about the single front deck hanger...that caused wailing and gnashing of teeth at that other forum.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

No, I do not want to stop talking about the single deck hanger. The question I have is, Has anyone heard of one breaking? c'mon You all talk about it but I have yet to see a picture and proof that it is bad. As far as the G100 being overpriced I tend to agree with the statement but I still haven't found what they did so it can save $400.00


----------

